# Where to buy Noodler's ink?



## Dolphinjon

Howdy! My wife and I have been using fountain pens more and more and love them. I've been using a Baron with a Heritance nib upgrade from ExoticBlanks and my wife has been using a Pressimo. We've both been using Private Reserve ink cartridges and like the ink, but we both could use something a bit more waterproof. 
I was thinking either Noodler's Bulletproof or Noodler's polar. I'd like to support IAP supporters, but the only one I know who carries them is ExoticBlanks and they don't seem to have any waterproof inks in stock. Can anyone point me to where I can buy it at a hopefully affordable price. On Amazon I've seen them run from $11.50-$19.99. I like the lower end of the range better... Thank you for any info you can pass along!


----------



## monophoto

Art's Pens in New York City carries Noodlers.  Also Goulet Pens in Ashton, VA.

You are aware that Noodler's is bottled ink, not cartridges.  You would have to switch to a converter (which is not a bad idea - always better than cartridges).  The one downside of Noodler's is that it comes in inexpensive bottles that are easy to use when they are full, but not so much when they are getting close to the bottom.  

I currently have Bulletproof Black in one of my 'daily carry pens'..  Also have Prime of the Commons (made for the UK market, similar to Legal Lapis) in a second pen that I use occasionally.  Also Beaver, Saguaro Wine, Green Marine, and Bay State Blue in other pens that are inked and ready for immediate use.  You might guess that I like Noodlers.

I have both Polar Blue and Lexington Gray on the shelf - Polar Blue is OK, but it's not an exciting color.


----------



## ve3bax

noodlers is pretty hard to find... at least, up here north of the border it is... 

ive found going to their website and looking up the list of retailers then hitting up one of the shops (and buying waaaay too much) is about the only way i can get it without mail ordering it and spending a fortune on shipping, duty, etc... 

funny story about noodlers ink... some of them are "known to stain" some pens / pen parts... turns out CA finish is in that list... got some bay state cape cod cranberry on a tiger maple baron... oops #1... trying to clean it? yeah... oops#2... that pen is now about 30% pink  

--Dave


----------



## ve3bax

monophoto said:


> I have both Polar Blue and Lexington Gray on the shelf - Polar Blue is OK, but it's not an exciting color.



ive got a bottle of the polar blue too... and ive nearly given up on using it... not because the colour isnt anything special (and it isnt really) but it STINKS! i dont know why, but its certainly got a very distinct funk to it... :biggrin:

--Dave


----------



## commercialbuilder

I just googled waterproff fountain pen ink and got a lot of hits, even Amazon has the 3 ml for $12.00.


----------



## alphageek

Did you drop Ed or Dawn a line?   They are really good about customer requests - so since they already carry Noodlers on exoticblanks, they might be able to add what you want to their next order?


----------



## Jgrden

gouletpens.com

Noodler's is the only maker that produces a chart to show which inks have what abilities, ie: water proof, UV resistant, fade resistant, etc. They sell samples to try out for around $1.50 a tube.


----------



## juteck

*Noodlers @ Goulet Pens*



monophoto said:


> Also Goulet Pens in Ashton, VA.



+1 for Goulet Pens

Noodler's Bottled Ink


they have an excellent swab shop too where you can compare colors:

The Swab Shop

and tons of other information on their store website, as well as their blog site Ink Nouveau

Ink Nouveau



and you can always check out The Fountain Pen Network for lots of good ink reviews.


----------



## 76winger

Along with Exotic Blanks, Indy Pen Dance also has a good supply of fountain pen ink. Although I don't think the later has Noodlers brand, they've got several other good ones.


----------



## bigevilgrape

Goulet even has nice samples as packages, or individual samples.  which are good for people like me who can't make up their mind.


----------



## jj9ball

If you want to support people on this site I would be happy if you bought some from me.  Rollerball Pens, Fountain Pens items in J and J Wood Designs store on eBay! 
I also take offers... reasonable ones please. 
I'm hoping to do another ink order in the next week or so.  If you don't see what you want I should probably have some in soon.


----------



## Dolphinjon

Thank you for all the suggestions! I've been wantonly to learn to use a cartridge converter so I figure no time like the present. 
I do have Amazon Prime, but I would rather support IAP members  
Now to sort through some options so I can order after I get paid next.


----------



## Jgrden

jj9ball. thank you for your post. I looked at it and your prices are very good. Expect an order from me. 

John


----------

